# 83 مقطع ترنيمة لنغمات الموبيل  Mp3 علي أكتر من سيرفر



## ROWIS (11 أغسطس 2008)

*الان وقبل اي حد 
انا جايبلكم شئ انا مجمعة بنفسي وهي عبارة عن 83 نغمة من 83 ترنيمة بدون موسيقي في الاول 
علشان بدل ما الواحد حاطط أغاني ،انا انهاردة جايبلكم ترانيم والصيغة Mp3
يعني من أنهاردة كلوا لازم يحط ترانيم
والان جه وقت التحميل
* للتحميل أختار السيرفر الذي تفضله
يمكن تحميل جزء من سيرفر وجزء ثاني من سيرفر آخر

بمعني يمكن تحميل جزء من Rapishare والجزء الثاني من MediaFire أو غيرة

العملاق RapidShare

الجزء (23MB) الاول 
http://rapidshare.com/files/1365381...om_.Tranem_For_Ring_Tone_part_1__by_RoWiS.rar
الجزء (23MB) الثاني
http://rapidshare.com/files/1365388...__._Tranem_For_Ring_Tone_part_2_By__RoWiS.rar
الجزء (20MB) الثالث 
http://rapidshare.com/files/1365397...__.Tranem_For_Ring_Tone_part_3__by__RoWiS.rar

-------------------

وحبيب الملايين MediaFire

الجزء (23MB) الاول 
http://www.mediafire.com/?2knmm1kxmyj
الجزء (23MB) الثاني
http://www.mediafire.com/?xi5x3nkzomy
الجزء (20MB) الثالث 
http://www.mediafire.com/?dfgwjn19tbc 
​*​


----------



## كوك (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: مفاجأة لكل أعضاء المنتدي :الان 83 مقطع ترنيمة لنغمات الموبيل لجميع أنواع الموبيل بصيغة Mp3 علي أكتر من سيرفر.... سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الرو*

ميرسى جداااااا


وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ROWIS (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: مفاجأة لكل أعضاء المنتدي :الان 83 مقطع ترنيمة لنغمات الموبيل لجميع أنواع الموبيل بصيغة Mp3 علي أكتر من سيرفر.... سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الرو*

*مرسي جدا جدا  جدا​*


----------



## ROWIS (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: مفاجأة لكل أعضاء المنتدي :الان 83 مقطع ترنيمة لنغمات الموبيل لجميع أنواع الموبيل بصيغة Mp3 علي أكتر من سيرفر.... سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الرو*

وده سيرفر رابع
*
UploadٍSpot

الجزء (23MB) الاول
http://www.uploadspot.com/qe65dnx6f...ranem_For_Ring_Tone_part_1__by_RoWiS.rar_.htm
الجزء (23MB) الثاني
http://www.uploadspot.com/8zsg0ahvz...ranem_For_Ring_Tone_part_2_By__RoWiS.rar_.htm
الجزء (20MB) الثالث
http://www.uploadspot.com/4daigupnl...anem_For_Ring_Tone_part_3__by__RoWiS.rar_.htm​*
*\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\= \=\=\=\=\=\=\=​*


----------



## monad 222 (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: مفاجأة لكل أعضاء المنتدي :الان 83 مقطع ترنيمة لنغمات الموبيل لجميع أنواع الموبيل بصيغة Mp3 علي أكتر من سيرفر.... سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الروابط*

تحياتى
الرب يباركك و يعوض تعب محبتك امين
موناد


----------



## ROWIS (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: مفاجأة لكل أعضاء المنتدي :الان 83 مقطع ترنيمة لنغمات الموبيل لجميع أنواع الموبيل بصيغة Mp3 علي أكتر من سيرفر.... سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الرو*

مرسي جدا جدا علي الكلمات الجميلة دي
ربنا يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: مفاجأة لكل أعضاء المنتدي :الان 83 مقطع ترنيمة لنغمات الموبيل لجميع أنواع الموبيل بصيغة Mp3 علي أكتر من سيرفر.... سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الرو*

الف شكر جاري تحميلهم

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## on_7_on (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: مفاجأة لكل أعضاء المنتدي :الان 83 مقطع ترنيمة لنغمات الموبيل لجميع أنواع الموبيل بصيغة Mp3 علي أكتر من سيرفر.... سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الرو*

شكرا وربنا يعوض تعبكم ودوام التوفيق


----------



## nadergold (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: مفاجأة لكل أعضاء المنتدي :الان 83 مقطع ترنيمة لنغمات الموبيل لجميع أنواع الموبيل بصيغة Mp3 علي أكتر من سيرفر.... سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الرو*

الف مليون شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ROWIS (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: مفاجأة لكل أعضاء المنتدي :الان 83 مقطع ترنيمة لنغمات الموبيل لجميع أنواع الموبيل بصيغة Mp3 علي أكتر من سيرفر.... سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الرو*

الف مليون مرسي


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: مفاجأة لكل أعضاء المنتدي :الان 83 مقطع ترنيمة لنغمات الموبيل لجميع أنواع الموبيل بصيغة Mp3 علي أكتر من سيرفر.... سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الروابط*

مييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييرسى جداااا بجد و ربنا يعوضكم على تعبكم


----------



## ROWIS (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: مفاجأة لكل أعضاء المنتدي :الان 83 مقطع ترنيمة لنغمات الموبيل لجميع أنواع الموبيل بصيغة Mp3 علي أكتر من سيرفر.... سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الروابط*

*مرسي قوي قوي قوي علي التعليق*​


----------



## nosa72 (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: مفاجأة لكل أعضاء المنتدي :الان 83 مقطع ترنيمة لنغمات الموبيل لجميع أنواع الموبيل بصيغة Mp3 علي أكتر من سيرفر.... سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الروابط*

ربنا يديك نعمة ويعوضك خير


----------



## nosa72 (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: مفاجأة لكل أعضاء المنتدي :الان 83 مقطع ترنيمة لنغمات الموبيل لجميع أنواع الموبيل بصيغة Mp3 علي أكتر من سيرفر.... سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الروابط*

ربنا يجعلك ديما من المبدعين


----------



## nosa72 (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: مفاجأة لكل أعضاء المنتدي :الان 83 مقطع ترنيمة لنغمات الموبيل لجميع أنواع الموبيل بصيغة Mp3 علي أكتر من سيرفر.... سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الروابط*

ربنا يرعى كل اولاد الخير


----------



## ROWIS (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: مفاجأة لكل أعضاء المنتدي :الان 83 مقطع ترنيمة لنغمات الموبيل لجميع أنواع الموبيل بصيغة Mp3 علي أكتر من سيرفر.... سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الروابط*

مرسي جدا


----------



## amjad-ri (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: مفاجأة لكل أعضاء المنتدي :الان 83 مقطع ترنيمة لنغمات الموبيل لجميع أنواع الموبيل بصيغة Mp3 علي أكتر من سيرفر.... سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الروابط*

*شكرا  ​*


----------



## مجدى حنا (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: مفاجأة لكل أعضاء المنتدي :الان 83 مقطع ترنيمة لنغمات الموبيل لجميع أنواع الموبيل بصيغة Mp3 علي أكتر من سيرفر.... سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الروابط*

شكرا على هذه المجموعة الرائعة
ويا ريت مجموعة ترانيم مجسمة 
عوض الله تعب محبتكم خيرا 
الرب معكم


----------



## megaman (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: مفاجأة لكل أعضاء المنتدي :الان 83 مقطع ترنيمة لنغمات الموبيل لجميع أنواع الموبيل بصيغة Mp3 علي أكتر من سيرفر.... سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الروابط*

الف الف شكر على المقاطع الجميلة دى


----------



## التيتش (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: مفاجأة لكل أعضاء المنتدي :الان 83 مقطع ترنيمة لنغمات الموبيل لجميع أنواع الموبيل بصيغة Mp3 علي أكتر من سيرفر.... سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الروابط*

شكرا يا مان


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: مفاجأة لكل أعضاء المنتدي :الان 83 مقطع ترنيمة لنغمات الموبيل لجميع أنواع الموبيل بصيغة Mp3 علي أكتر من سيرفر.... سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الروابط*

merci gdn w rabna y3wad t3b ma7abtk


----------



## ROWIS (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: مفاجأة لكل أعضاء المنتدي :الان 83 مقطع ترنيمة لنغمات الموبيل لجميع أنواع الموبيل بصيغة Mp3 علي أكتر من سيرفر.... سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الروابط*

*شكرا جدا جدا جدا جدا
يا حبايبي علي التشجيع والكلمات الرائعة
*​


----------



## noor_cmdr (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: مفاجأة لكل أعضاء المنتدي :الان 83 مقطع ترنيمة لنغمات الموبيل لجميع أنواع الموبيل بصيغة Mp3 علي أكتر من سيرفر.... سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الروابط*

ميرسي ألك والرب يديمك مشان تقدملنا أكتر وأكتر


----------



## ROWIS (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: مفاجأة لكل أعضاء المنتدي :الان 83 مقطع ترنيمة لنغمات الموبيل لجميع أنواع الموبيل بصيغة Mp3 علي أكتر من سيرفر.... سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الروابط*



noor_cmdr قال:


> ميرسي ألك والرب يديمك مشان تقدملنا أكتر وأكتر



مرررررررررررررررررررسي


----------



## michael33 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: مفاجأة لكل أعضاء المنتدي :الان 83 مقطع ترنيمة لنغمات الموبيل لجميع أنواع الموبيل بصيغة Mp3 علي أكتر من سيرفر.... سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الروابط*

ميرسي جدااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: مفاجأة لكل أعضاء المنتدي :الان 83 مقطع ترنيمة لنغمات الموبيل لجميع أنواع الموبيل بصيغة Mp3 علي أكتر من سيرفر.... سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الروابط*

مجهود اكثر من رااااااائع يا رويس 

ميررررررسى على الترانيم 

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## ROWIS (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: مفاجأة لكل أعضاء المنتدي :الان 83 مقطع ترنيمة لنغمات الموبيل لجميع أنواع الموبيل بصيغة Mp3 علي أكتر من سيرفر.... سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الروابط*



michael33 قال:


> ميرسي جدااااااااااااااااااااا



مرسي علي مرورك الجميل


----------



## ROWIS (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: مفاجأة لكل أعضاء المنتدي :الان 83 مقطع ترنيمة لنغمات الموبيل لجميع أنواع الموبيل بصيغة Mp3 علي أكتر من سيرفر.... سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الروابط*



kokoman قال:


> مجهود اكثر من رااااااائع يا رويس
> 
> ميررررررسى على الترانيم
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



*مرسي  كتير حبيبي 
*​


----------



## yousteka (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: مفاجأة لكل أعضاء المنتدي :الان 83 مقطع ترنيمة لنغمات الموبيل لجميع أنواع الموبيل بصيغة Mp3 علي أكتر من سيرفر.... سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الروابط*

مـــــــــــــــــــــــــررررررررررررررررررررررررسي كتيرررررررررررررررررر​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: مفاجأة لكل أعضاء المنتدي :الان 83 مقطع ترنيمة لنغمات الموبيل لجميع أنواع الموبيل بصيغة Mp3 علي أكتر من سيرفر.... سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الروابط*

شكراا ليك وربنا يباركك


----------



## نرمين سامى (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: مفاجأة لكل أعضاء المنتدي :الان 83 مقطع ترنيمة لنغمات الموبيل لجميع أنواع الموبيل بصيغة Mp3 علي أكتر من سيرفر.... سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الروابط*

نشكر تعب محبتكم وميرسى جدا


----------



## silver hok (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: مفاجأة لكل أعضاء المنتدي :الان 83 مقطع ترنيمة لنغمات الموبيل لجميع أنواع الموبيل بصيغة Mp3 علي أكتر من سيرفر.... سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الروابط*

ميرسي جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## ROWIS (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: مفاجأة لكل أعضاء المنتدي :الان 83 مقطع ترنيمة لنغمات الموبيل لجميع أنواع الموبيل بصيغة Mp3 علي أكتر من سيرفر.... سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الروابط*

مرسي خالص علي مروركم الجميل ربنا يبارك خياتكم​


----------



## kokielpop (15 فبراير 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة لكل أعضاء المنتدي :الان 83 مقطع ترنيمة لنغمات الموبيل لجميع أنواع الموبيل بصيغة Mp3 علي أكتر من سيرفر.... سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الروابط*

*رائع جدا 

تسلم ايدك ​*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (15 فبراير 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة لكل أعضاء المنتدي :الان 83 مقطع ترنيمة لنغمات الموبيل لجميع أنواع الموبيل بصيغة Mp3 علي أكتر من سيرفر.... سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الروابط*

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## ROWIS (16 فبراير 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة لكل أعضاء المنتدي :الان 83 مقطع ترنيمة لنغمات الموبيل لجميع أنواع الموبيل بصيغة Mp3 علي أكتر من سيرفر.... سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الروابط*

*متكشر جدا جدا جدا يا جماعة
ربنا يبارك حياتكم ويعوض تعب محبتكم*​


----------



## اغابي(nonos) (18 مارس 2009)

مرسي جدا وجاري التحميل


----------



## ماريتا (25 مارس 2009)

_*ميرسى جدااااااااا جداااااااااااااا جداااااااااااا*_
_*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك يا قمر*_​


----------



## amir melad (31 مارس 2009)

الرب يبارك حياتك 
ويعوض تحب محبتك 
صلوا من اجلي


----------



## حميدو (1 أبريل 2009)

الأن من صوت الشباب المسيحى وجوجل وموبينيل
رسالة السنكسار يوميا على موبايلك​​*سوف نرسل لك رسالة نصية لقديس اليوم*
*المتطلبات: *
*1- حساب فى جوجل ميل 2- خط موبينيل (اي نظام)*
*كيفية الاشتراك:*
*1- انشاء حساب جوجل ميل ( ان لم يكن لديك )*

Sign up for Gmail


*2- فتح تسجيل الدخول** ثم كتابة ايميلك وكلمة السر*


*3- اختيار *حسابي *او https://www.google.com/accounts/ManageAccount*
*4- اختار *المزيد »* او http://www.google.com/intl/ar/options/*
*5- اختار Calendar *


*6- **ادخل الباسور مرة اخرى ثم **Get started with* *Google Calendar**واختار البلد مصر والتوقيت القاهرة*
*7- اختار Add a public calendar*









*8- اكتب shababchristian.com*


*



*


*9- نضغط Add to calendar*


*



*


*- ثم Back to Calendar*
*11- نختار notification*


*



*​​


*



*


*12- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


**13- اكتب رقم موبايلك بدون كود البلد ثم Send Verification Code*
*تصلك رسالة على موبايلك بها كود تكتبه فى الخانة اسفلها ثم Save*​
*



*

صلو من اجلي 

منقول للإفادة​
__________________







​


----------



## kalimooo (2 أبريل 2009)




----------



## minagamil (2 أبريل 2009)

thnx too much 
very good tranem 
GOD bless u .​


----------



## سميرفكرى (17 أبريل 2009)

نشكر تعب محبتكم على الترانيم الجميله وكل عام والجميع بخير


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى لمجهودك يا rowis​


----------



## ROWIS (16 مايو 2009)

*مرسي ليكم خالص علي الردود الجميله دي 
*​


----------



## ماريتا (16 مايو 2009)

_مجهود راااااااائع جداااااااا_
_ميرسى اوووووووى_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك_​


----------



## mina alfy (17 مايو 2009)

شكراً على الحجات الحلوة دى وربنا يعوضك


----------



## SALVATION (18 مايو 2009)

_شكرا كتيييير _
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## besho55 (1 يونيو 2009)

rowis قال:


> *
> 
> وحبيب الملايين mediafire
> 
> ...


*


انت كده جبت المفيد​*​


----------



## Romany Zakher (1 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا 
جارى التحميل 
الرب يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## vivianviva (1 يونيو 2009)

thxxxxxxxxxxxx alooooooooooooooooooooooot


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 يونيو 2009)

*مجهود جميل
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ويعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## ROWIS (25 مارس 2010)

*مرسي كتير علي الردود الجميله دي
*​


----------



## naro_lovely (27 مارس 2010)

*ميرسى قوووووووووووووووى وفكرة حلوة جدا وياريت بقا علطول كل الجديد يبقا نغمات بجد ميرسى *​


----------



## ابراهيم الياس (29 مارس 2010)

الف الف شكر ليك وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------

